# The drive of a lifetime in a BMW...



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

I received a phone call from my service guy at Towne BMW in Buffalo on Friday. The conversation went something like, "Hey Chris, your car is all done... everything's set... oh by the way, there's an M5 here available for test driving." I let out shrill of excitement as I hung up the phone. Immediately I called my sales guy, Dave. "Dave, I understand my car is done, can I come get it tomorrow around 1pm?" "Sure thing Chris." "Oh by the way, I also understand there's a certain car available for test driving there at your dealership, a certain car that is basically NEVER EVER available for test driving. Am I correct?" "Ah yes, the M5. We're trying to keep the mileage down but I'd say you could take it around the block a few times if you wanted." Immediately I wet myself; this is just an opportunity not to be missed!

So I arrive at the dealership appx. 1 hour early. The weather is outstanding; about 45 degrees and clear. I see my car, I see Dave. I say to Dave, "Hey what's up! I'm gonna switch cars now from the loaner to my 330, and I'll be right back." I quickly shuffle out to my car, which is lookin pretty good compared to the banged up 528i next to it. I also notice a 2001 Ti Silver M5 rolling up to the front of the lot. "This is it!" I say as I toss, with no regard for accuracy, everything from my loaner to my car. I grab the digicam and I'm off.

About 30 minutes and 20-odd photos later, I'm standing outside smokin a butt and I see Dave skating across the showroom to a customer. I just kept thinking about how the M5 so casually strolled into the parking lot; I mean c'mon. This thing has almost 400hp; a 6spd tranny; the rumble of an M-tuned V8 (not to be confused with the rasp of an M-tuned I6); 18x8 and 18x9.5 chrome shadow wheels; HOT baby, this car is smokin. Fully-loaded with all the amenities. Another 20 minutes and 5 smokes later, Dave appears at the door. As I see the M-badged key fly through the air and into my hands, I hear "Now be nice" and the door shuts. Immediately I wet myself, again. They're gonna trust ME on the road with a $74k car by myself? I couldn't even get a 3-series out on my own when I was buying my car; I guess being an established customer has its perks!

Sliding into the M-contoured black leather driver's seat, I feel a sense of overwhelming power; like I command this car, and I own this road. It's like nothing I've ever experienced, but then again this car is like nothing I've ever been in, been near, or driven for that matter. As I turn the ignition key, the engine rocks the car back and forth with an attitude of "I own YOU, punk kid." I can't help but be nervous; 0-60 in 4.8?! How in the hell can I possibly handle that?? As I back out of my parking spot (with no gas pedal usage by the way) I notice that the shifter is much higher (1-1.5") and the throw is much shorter (also by about 1"). The steering wheel is thick, padded, and light in my hands. Almost too light, but hey, I'm not complaining. As I round the corner to exit the lot, I know, for sure, that this is gonna be a hell of a ride.

I'm taking it easy, shifting below 2k, never getting on the gas too hard. I roll up to the intersection of Transit and Main and I blip the throttle to downshift into 1st. Man alive, what a roar. As I'm waiting for the light to turn, I have a bit more fun (about 6k worth) as I rev the engine harder and harder. I glanced over to the gas station on my right and notice that everyone is staring at me; the punk ass kid driving this beautiful machine like I just slapped an exhaust and body kit on it. Little do they know... muhahahahaha.

The light changes, and I'm off. I get a clear left lane to play with, so of course, I can't help but put the pedal down! DSC immediately limits my fun; damn does this thing have power. I get visions of rolling-start burn-outs flying through my head, but then I realize I'm actually moving, quite fast in fact. Before I know it I'm 1) at the redline in 2nd, 2) at almost 70mph, and 3) about 500 feet in front of everyone who was previously in front of me. So I make a u-turn and do it all over again; about 5 times in fact. Then I notice this little button down by the shifter. It reads "Sport". SPORT MODE! Of course!! Why didn't anyone tell me about this? <click> as the green LED shines with all its might that the heavens of automobile power intended for it.

I manage to scoot around town for about 10 minutes and then I found myself winding down an on-ramp onto a little 4-lane highway. The ramp, being rated at 35mph, was being raped at about 60mph by this monstrous beast I was piloting. The car handled the turn like it should; refined. Body roll was not in the cards; neither was understeer OR oversteer. I guess I could have gone even faster! But let me tell you, that car does NOT feel like it weighs over 2 tons. "Amazing" I say out-loud.

I found myself flying down this highway at almost 110, just to the top of 3rd gear. As I'm slowing down an evil thought entered my head... "TURN OFF TRACTION CONTROL YOU PANSY". Without hesitation I clicked the DSC button, taking care NOT to click the Sport button right next door. Muhahahaha. As I make a u-turn I notice this little green Sentra creeping up on me at about 50mph. I'm rolling along at about 5mph, just above idle. As soon as he was about 100 ft behind me, I floored it and the beast came alive. The car sunk back as the rear wheels began to spin, then hop, then hook up and I was OUT of there so fast. Immediately the tach screamed "SHIFT!!!!" so I slammed 2nd and smoke was born. Billowing from the rear wheel wells, it didn't take long for the 275-series Pilot Sports to hook up again as I was snapped into my seat like someone had just thrown a 4-pt harness over me. Needless to say the little green Sentra never caught up. <grin>

As I returned to the dealership I realized why the previous test driver had been going so slow; my legs were shaking, my heart was pounding, the adrenaline was rushing. What an ordeal! The last thing I wanted to do was park this thing and leave it! But alas, the time had come. The smell of a freshly-raced yet-not-broken-in-properly M5 V8 engine engulfed me as I exited the car. I had just put 8 miles of my own personal torture on this car, and I was beaming. (no pun intended)

The ride of my life I tell you. I wouldn't last more than a month without going to jail for SOMETHING if I had that car. I must admit though, I didn't care for the steering as much as my 330 or the M3. I can understand how it might be a little lighter, since the average demographic for that car is definitely not a 20-something. But c'mon, this is an M car. Aside from that, it was perfect in every way. Now I just need to get my hands on a Z8 for a bit and I'll be set for life!


----------



## PA330i (Dec 26, 2001)

Nice write-up. Your dealership is braver than mine...no way would they toss me the keys to an M5 : )


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Sounds like a fun time! A dealer I didn't buy from (BMW of Arlington) let me test drive a 5sp 330ci w/ SP without even leaving my drivers license. The sales guy never even knew my name. It was that test drive that sealed the deal on my BMW fate.

After my test drive, and certainly after reading your review, I vow again to never, ever, ever buy a car that's been test driven. I prefer a proper breakin. Not one that's been red-lining out of the dealership on test drives.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Great recount of the day! I know everyone can identify with that jaunt in one way or another. I second the comment above about never buying a car off the lot for the sole reason of avoiding the abuse that comes from too many eager test drivers. 

I remember when my dealer got their demo M3 in and we went for a ride. Both of us were testing the limits of DSC on/DSC off as well as achieving track speeds on public roads. A blast at the time but not the car I would want to own..!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Thanks guys. Yeah you don't even want to know how much I ravaged this Prelude one time. The sales guy and I were competing for the longest e-brake-assisted burnout! 

Definitely a fun time in the M5; if you ever get a chance to drive that monster definitely take it for all it's worth.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice write up:thumb: But yet another reminder why you should never buy a demo. Who know's what it has been through:dunno: Not busting I'm sure I would have attempted to drive it the sam way you did


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> * Not busting I'm sure I would have attempted to drive it the sam way you did *


I'd have to say anyone who didn't would be a damn fool!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> I'd have to say anyone who didn't would be a damn fool!  *


With you on that:thumb: Actually like a dumb a$$ I turned down the oppotunity to drive a preowned M5 (had ~10k on it) about a week before I took delivery. I was in the I don't want to drive it so I won't change my order mind set. A good friend of mine stopped by w/ his 540 6 speed (99 w/ 40k)right after his pick up 2 days before mine came in and I told him the same. Now he's playing me and won't let me take it out. I really goofed there:thumbdwn:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> With you on that:thumb: Actually like a dumb a$$ I turned down the oppotunity to drive a preowned M5 (had ~10k on it) about a week before I took delivery. I was in the I don't want to drive it so I won't change my order mind set. A good friend of mine stopped by w/ his 540 6 speed (99 w/ 40k)right after his pick up 2 days before mine came in and I told him the same. Now he's playing me and won't let me take it out. I really goofed there:thumbdwn: *


Ouch! I still need to drive the M3 coupe; I got in a cabrio for a quick 5 minute jaunt around the neighborhood in Pittsburg (Sewickly I think it was). I'm still a big M3 fan even if it doesn't have the rumble of the V8. =)


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> Ouch! I still need to drive the M3 coupe; I got in a cabrio for a quick 5 minute jaunt around the neighborhood in Pittsburg (Sewickly I think it was). I'm still a big M3 fan even if it doesn't have the rumble of the V8. =) *


I tried to reverse my situation Sat when I stopped by my dealer. They have a M3 cab (been there for ~ a month) wanted to go out for a ride but everyone was tied up. They didn't think it was a good idea for me to go out unattended. They probably made the right decision I certainly would have exceeded the recommended pre 1200 mile break in limitation Gm said he'd be glad to work w/ me on a price to take it home:dunno: Boy if I wasn't only working on my 3rd payment for the xiT I would have been tempted. Plus my wife is already warming up to driving the BMW:yikes: I had a 2 year plan in place for her to take it over not 2 months


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Very, very cool. I'm very, very jealous.  I'm always kind of afraid of trying a car like that because I feel like it would make my current car seem woefully inadequate. What did it feel like to climb back in your 330 after a spin in that beast?


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

robg said:


> *Very, very cool. I'm very, very jealous.  I'm always kind of afraid of trying a car like that because I feel like it would make my current car seem woefully inadequate. What did it feel like to climb back in your 330 after a spin in that beast? *


Well I really didn't wanna get into that.  I feel like a little spoiled ***** saying things like "man my 330 is slow now", but I can't help it. 

My baby, my poor 330 felt like its tires were glue compared to that M5. Where a blissful 1st-gear red line used to light up a smile on my face is now a meer smirk. But honestly that feeling faded as soon as I got home from Buffalo. Around town the 330 is zippy and fun just like the M5. It's that hardcore straight-line acceleration that gets me still.

I actually went from a 325i auto (for 4 days) -> my 330i 5spd (for 10 minutes; I was very happy to have it back) -> the beast -> my 330 again (let's just say it wasn't a TOTAL disappointment). Kinda left my senses all screwed up.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> I tried to reverse my situation Sat when I stopped by my dealer. They have a M3 cab (been there for ~ a month) wanted to go out for a ride but everyone was tied up. They didn't think it was a good idea for me to go out unattended. They probably made the right decision I certainly would have exceeded the recommended pre 1200 mile break in limitation Gm said he'd be glad to work w/ me on a price to take it home:dunno: Boy if I wasn't only working on my 3rd payment for the xiT I would have been tempted. Plus my wife is already warming up to driving the BMW:yikes: *


That sucks. Not that I don't like it, but was that cab Imola red? I see more red and yellow M3s coming back to dealerships for some reason. Must be the color (laugh). The cab I drove was imola red. Very cool color I must admit, but I'm totally in love with carbon black.



> *
> I had a 2 year plan in place for her to take it over not 2 months *


ROTF!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

That's what I was afraid of before I took delivery. I drove 325 and was pleased, took a 330 out but no wagon available. When the others came up as possible tests, I knew going back would be tough so I strayed away.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

I'm afraid to ask the mileage on this demo  

"OOOhh my poor baby, I took it over 3500 rpm for two seconds and it only had 1100 miles on it. Did I ruin the car because I wasn't through the break in period?" 

How many times have we heard that? I'll never buy a demo performance car.

Chris, sorry to sound like an old fart, which I am on this board, but what you did to the M5 pales in comparison to what you're doing to your lungs:yikes:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 
> That sucks. Not that I don't like it, but was that cab Imola red? I see more red and yellow M3s coming back to dealerships for some reason. Must be the color (laugh). The cab I drove was imola red. Very cool color I must admit, but I'm totally in love with carbon black.
> *


Topaz, black top, grey interior. All options but NAV, SMG & PDC.:thumb: You like blue don't you I would be glad to broker the deal for you 

Actually, if I knew Al would come up and Zaino it and my wife would pony up the $ to pay off the xiT, it would be in the garage as I type I'd find a way to make the payments:thumb:

On the 2 month deal, it happened before. Bought a 98 Accord v6, 3 weeks later my wife said "You know I wouldn't mind driving that all the time". Two weeks later I dumped her car, picked up a 92 GSR integra and went through a r i c e period. Had open stainless steel exhaust put on, CAI, stage 3 clutch, threw in my stereo set up and went into a 18 month relive my youth period (I know you're still there but at the time I was 33). You could hear the exhaust and stereo a half mile away. It was putting out ~ 200HP and was let's say it was very fast but lacked the character that the BMW offers. Any way after all this, she decides she wanted a minivan to use to haul my son around so I lost the gsr and got the Honda back But all is well, Honda gone BMW here:thumb:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *I'm afraid to ask the mileage on this demo
> 
> "OOOhh my poor baby, I took it over 3500 rpm for two seconds and it only had 1100 miles on it. Did I ruin the car because I wasn't through the break in period?"
> 
> ...


LOL, it had 70 miles on it when I got in. 

And yeah, I gotta kick this nasty smokin crap. It's been long enough. I don't know why I continue to do it. One of these days... (soon!)


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Topaz, black top, grey interior. All options but NAV, SMG & PDC.:thumb: You like blue don't you I would be glad to broker the deal for you
> *


:yikes: :thumb: drool!



> *
> Actually, if I knew Al would come up and Zaino it and my wife would pony up the $ to pay off the xiT, it would be in the garage as I type I'd find a way to make the payments:thumb:
> 
> On the 2 month deal, it happened before. Bought a 98 Accord v6, 3 weeks later my wife said "You know I wouldn't mind driving that all the time". Two weeks later I dumped her car, picked up a 92 GSR integra and went through a r i c e period. Had open stainless steel exhaust put on, CAI, stage 3 clutch, threw in my stereo set up and went into a 18 month relive my youth period (I know you're still there but at the time I was 33). You could hear the exhaust and stereo a half mile away. It was putting out ~ 200HP and was let's say it was very fast but lacked the character that the BMW offers. Any way after all this, she decides she wanted a minivan to use to haul my son around so I lost the gsr and got the Honda back But all is well, Honda gone BMW here:thumb: *


Hahaha, that's awesome actually. I've yet to see a person > 25 driving around any modded up cars around here, all college kids with the 'rents cash to burn. Some of em are real quick though, I have to watch out! 

I autocrossed my Si a lot last year, but I slacked off the last 4 races for some reason. I'm definitely goin back this year with some r-compounds. I need to get this baby on the 1/4 mile track too, just for sh!ts and giggles (I know I know, sounds like blasphemy, but seriously, I wanna see how it does).


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Great write-up! :thumb: I don't know what I'd do if I had that opportunity. I would be nervous. :yikes:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I had the great opportunity to go to the M5 Driving Experience in Spartanburg. That was fun  Also Auto-xed in one in January, and got up to 187 going there


----------

